# Suggestions for Semi Medicated FET



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We have just had our first FET on a medicated cycle which I found really stressful,  even worse then the full IVF for some reason,  anyway,  it didnt work with bleeding starting only 3 days after transfer.  That go used up 5 of our embryos in order to get us 2,  7 and 8 cell embryos to transfer and we have 3 left.

Like I said I found 2 weeks down regging,  then over 2 weeks building my lining up really stress full then only having3 embryo left the thought of doing that again and potentially not having any embryos survive the thaw is just too much.

So I have been thinking of natural FET,  but with a bit of assistance!  My clinic really dont like natural ones,  they say their results arent as good but Im sure its got a lot to do with coveniance for them!  But will do one is I insist.

Are there any ladies out there who have had semi natural FET,  either used clomid, or something else before and cyclogest etc after?    I want to go fully equipped with suggestions when I have my review.

Thank you very much

Katie


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Katie, 

I can't really help you as I have just had amedicated FET but I think you should talk to Minxy, maybe you could send her a pm. Good Luck.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Seven

Both our FETs have been natural "unmedicated" although I use the term loosely !!!

I have regular cycles and ovulate naturally on cd14/15 every month.  I also have naturally high progesterone levels.  We had 4 snowbabies - all our embies were grade 1, 4 cell.

With our first fet we asked them to just thaw 2 embies and both survived 100%...despite me ovulating fine without help, our consultant wanted me to have hcg trigger jab (ovitrelle, similar to pregnyl) to exactly time ovulation and ET.  Our clinic do regular scans throughout cycle rather than using OPKs to check LH surge...I had to have scan as close to cd1 as possible to ensure womb lining thinning properly and no cysts on ovaries.  I then had more regular scans until I was about to ovulate...did the trigger jab and then ET was done.  During the 2ww I was prescribed 400mg cyclogest twice a day to keep progesterone levels up (started from just before ovulation).  I started to spot very lightly just before test day (same as when did fresh ivf) - I tested BFN on first test on the "official" day but then for some reason (don't ask why) I tested again around middayish and got a very very faint +ve...sadly it was sadly shortlived - just that one hpt and all others were negative.  At our follow up appt consultant was convinced something happened though, especially with some of the symptoms I got during 2ww.

With this 2nd fet we had 2 remaining embies but only one made it so just staying positive that this little bean in my belly is the one !!  
Anyway, I had all the scans again throughout cycle & was due to do the hcg trigger jab again but when had scan on cd14 (Friday) I'd already ovulated earlier in day as saw corpus luteum...so obviously didn't need the hcg jab.  The frustrating this this month was that my womb lining was taking a little longer to thicken up - I've never had this problem before !!  Consultant decided to prescribe me some oestrogen to help thicken up my womb lining so I started those immediately and went back for a scan on Monday (cd17) my womb lining had got to the minimum of 8mm so oestrogen had worked.  ET was yesterday.

This fet, because concerned that my progesterone levels were dropping too quickly, consultant has not only prescribed me 400mg cyclogest twice a day (one morning/one night) but also crinone 8% (once a day, at night) plus I will be having 2 shots of hcg hormone (ovitrelle) at 3dpt and 8dpt.

As well as all those meds for progesterone/womb lining, I'm also on 40mg clexane, 20mg prednisolone and baby aspirin for blood clotting and immune disorders...which is why although this is a natural FET I'm still taking quite a few medications.

Do you ovulate naturally with regular cycles ?  If you do then surely your clinic will allow you to do a natural cycle with perhaps some cyclogest during 2ww ?  If you don't ovulate naturally or have irregular cycles then it may be more difficult to have unmedicated fet.  I would definitely speak with your consultant.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

